# Intel i5 OR Intel Pentium DC E5800 (3.2GHz)?



## Nalyd18

Which is Better?


----------



## Ankur

i5 series is faster and newer


----------



## dellxps420

most definitely an i5


----------



## Aastii

i5, however if it is an i5 6xx, I would instead go for an i3. The i5 6xx processors are dual core, just they have turbo boost whilst the i3's don't. They do have better performance, but for dual core apps the i3 still offers more than enough


----------

